# Projektstruktur / Architektur (Client-Server)



## Denny1989 (8. Sep 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe vor demnächst eine Art Bewertungs-"portal" für ein kleines uni Projekt zu erstellen. Ich denke dass muss ich nicht näher spezifizieren. 

Es soll geben ein Webportal und evtl. später ein Mobile App, daher wäre es irgendwie ganz schön die ganzen Datenbankoperationen und so mittels einem Server/Webservice zu implementieren der per HTTP Requests angesprochen wird und xml, json oder sowas zurückliefert, sodass die Daten auf den "Endgeräten" (hier Webportal und Handy) nur noch dargestellt werden müssen.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit sowas und kann einige kleine Denkanstöße verteilen welche Technologien dabei interessant wären, bzw. ob der Denkansatz schon Blödsinn ist!?

Grüße

EDIT:
wichtig ist dabei außerdem noch die Login Funktion. Wie löst man am besten sichere Zugriffe in dieser Umgebung?


----------



## Marcinek (8. Sep 2011)

Hallo Dennis,

du hast in deinem Posting die notwendigen Technologien doch genannt.

Webservice, JSON....

Musst nur noch eine entsprechende Implementierung wählen, wie AXIS 2 oder ähnliches.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Sep 2011)

Fällt alles unter dem Bereich Java EE. Vielleicht findest mit diesem Stichwort mehr unter Google.


----------



## homer65 (9. Sep 2011)

Denny1989 hat gesagt.:


> ..., daher wäre es irgendwie ganz schön die ganzen Datenbankoperationen und so mittels einem Server/Webservice zu implementieren der per HTTP Requests angesprochen wird und xml, json oder sowas zurückliefert, ...
> 
> Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit sowas und kann einige kleine Denkanstöße verteilen welche Technologien dabei interessant wären, bzw. ob der Denkansatz schon Blödsinn ist!?
> 
> ...



Kannst dir ja mal http://www.myoggradio.org/common.json anschaun. Da wird sowas gemacht.
Techniken sind Linux, Tomcat, Java, JSP, JSON
Wenn es dich interessiert kannst du den Quelltext bekommen.


----------



## Denny1989 (9. Sep 2011)

ok danke schonmal für die antworten.

Leider hat sich unser Projektteam nochmal umentschieden, bzw. zurückgerudert.

Es sieht jetzt so aus das eine ganz normale Webseite und eine mobile Version erstellt werden soll.
Dabei sind zentrale anforderungen eine möglichkeit des Logins, Datenbankkommunikation und natürlich die Sessionverwaltung.

Ich bin da noch sehr unbedarft und stoße bei der Suche auf immer neue Technologien die ich dabei nicht so recht einordnen kann. Sollte dafür JSP, JSF genutzt werden? Kann man da irgendwie eine MVC Struktur hinbekommen? Gibt es Best Practises für Loginfunktionalitäten die einigermaßen sicher sind?

Wie immer weiß ich nicht wo ich anfangen soll und benötige Denkanstöße. Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Spin (9. Sep 2011)

Moin,

muss dass denn unbedingt mit Java gelöst werden? Nutze doch PHP und Javascript.
Damit ist eine solche Anwednung, wie du sie beschreibt viel schneller geschrieben 

Andernfalls musst du halt .jsp bzw. jsf nutzen.
Dazu lädt man sich ein Tomcat runter (Server) und schaut sich das eine oder andere Tutorial an. Viele Samples sind schon vorhanden, Mit ein bischen HTML Kenntnissen ist ein Formular in nu erledigt

Weiter ne kleine Datenbank Connection ... -- unmengen TUTS mím Netz.

Session Handling : Klasse HTTPSession

Fertig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Sep 2011)

Das zaubertwort heißt REST und der standard dazu heißt jax-rs
Implementierungen sind apache cxf, jersey, resteasy,...

Login erfolgt normalerweise über basic_auth (nur abhörsicher mit ssl)

Dazu brauchst du weder einen JEE Applicationserver noch musst du dir json per hand zusammenfrickeln.


----------



## Denny1989 (12. Sep 2011)

danke für eure antworten. AUf grund der pben genannten änderung im plan möchte ich nun im grunde umschwenken auf jsp/jsf. Muss mir aber erst noch über die funktionsweise und vorteile von jsf im klaren werden. Denke aber das werd ich schon rausfinden *g*

@spin: ich wills mit java machen weil ich was dabei lernen will. php hab ich zwar auhc nicht so tiefgreifend ahnung aber mir gefällt java ganz gut


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Sep 2011)

Wie wärs mit google web toolkit (gwt), damit sollte das ganze in recht schnell fertig als webapp geschreiben sein. Arbetisweise ist intern vergelichbar von jsf, allerdings musste selber eignetlich nur java schreiben, und der kompiliert dir darus die website und den javascript krams.


----------



## Spin (14. Sep 2011)

Hallo Dennis,

ich merke dass du mit dem Projekt programmieren lernen möchtest 
Daher nimm doch einfach .jsf und die vorgeschlagenden Konzepte.

Sollten Probleme auftreten einfach posten und es wird dir geholfen 

PHP ist für do etwas einfach besser und einfacher. Vorallem wenn du dass anderen zu Verfügung stellen willst. 

Meine persönliche Meinung 
Du kannst genau sogut Haskell , Clojure, Scala und Python usw. benutzen ^^.


----------

